# D70 vs D70S



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I am right at the point of purchasing a D70S new and was wondering if there are any reasons why I should possibly consider a D70 instead, other than price. I would appreciate your thoughts before I commit to a purchase. I thought I read somewhere that there is an issue with RAW transfer to Photoshop CS, but not too sure.......

PS . I own all Nikon so I will not be considering a brand switch.

Thx !!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

*D50 vs D70 vs D70S*

Twas written



> Personally, If I was into aquatic photography and photography in general I wouldn't buy D50 and would get D70 - notice no S at the end. D70 vs. D70s is not much of a difference in specs but I won't go into details here. With D50 you are losing Commander Mode which is SOOOOO important and convenient in aquatic photography.


Ok so we know a little about why a D70 over a D50, the Commander mode for flash situations. What else does the D70/D70S have over the D50?

Along the same lines why the D70 over the D70S?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Ok so we know a little about why a D70 over a D50, the Commander mode for flash situations. What else does the D70/D70S have over the D50?


Since I just purchased a D50, I too would be interested in hearing what the D70 has over the 50.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

D70 over D70s since the upgrade isn't really worth the extra cost. The main difference between these two cameras are: 1) increase in screen size from 1.8" to 2" (not a big difference since there's the same amount of pixels displayed), and 2) ability to plug a release cord to trigger the camera (do the same thing wirelessly with the ML-L3).

As for the difference between D50 and D70:
1) Max shutter speed: 1/4000 on D50 vs. 1/8000 on D70/D70s
2) 3D matrix metering II on D50 vs. 3D matrix metering I on D70/D70s
3) 2.5 max fps on D50 vs. 3 fps on D70/D70s
4) D50 uses SD cards vs. CF cards used in D70/D70s
5) 2" LCD on D50 vs. 1.8" LCD on D70 vs. 2" LCD on D70s
6) USB 2.0 on D50 vs. USB 1.1 on D70/D70s
7) D50 weighs 620 grams vs. D70/D70s 679 grams
8) NO COMMANDER MODE ON D50

The one that really stands out is no commander mode on the D50. The onboard flash on the D70 can be used to trigger the Nikon SB-600 or SB-800 flash wirelessly. The D50 cannot. To do so would require that a SB-800 be attached on the hotshoe of the D50. 

Speed. The D70/D70s is slightly faster with bursts (continuously snapping away) and has a higher shutter speed (you'll go above 1/4000 at times when shooting outdoors). 

Memory cards. Really your choice, but I prefer CF cards over SD.

3D matrix metering. D50 sports the second generation meter vs. the first generation in the D70/D70s. Slightly more accurate, but not significantly. What the D50 does well however is handle noise. Not really a concern most of the time unless you're always shooting at ISO 1600 or so. 

If there needs to be any clarification, it can be provided.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Ibn said:


> As for the difference between D50 and D70:
> 1) Max shutter speed: 1/4000 on D50 vs. 1/8000 on D70/D70s
> 2) 3D matrix metering II on D50 vs. 3D matrix metering I on D70/D70s
> 3) 2.5 max fps on D50 vs. 3 fps on D70/D70s
> ...


The D50 also does not have the DOF button and only has 1 dial vs 2 dial for the D70.

Straight out of the box, the D50 will have more vibrant color than the D70.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Let me add one thing to the D50/D70 differences - out of the camera color rendering is better with D50, and images overall a little sharper (because of more in camera sharpening, not a sensor issue). This is consistent with D50 being closer to the P&S end of things, and the D70 targeted at pros/serious ameteurs. You can get better colors and sharpness with D70 but in general a little photoshop work is required, specifically a saturation boost and USM. So if its a once a year aquarium camera with mostly snapshots of the children, you may be happier with the D50. If you want to roll up your sleeves and dive into the digital darkroom, the D70 is an excellent camera.

Jeff


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JLudwig said:


> So if its a once a year aquarium camera with mostly snapshots of the children, you may be happier with the D50. If you want to roll up your sleeves and dive into the digital darkroom, the D70 is an excellent camera.


Sounds like I made the right choice in the D50 then, at least for now


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

You can also do the digital darkroom with the D50, when and if you ever want to. Its amazing what you can do to pics with Photoshop CS2, I'm just starting to learn how to use it and its just amazing.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

all of the nikon dslr's are very capable cameras. just compare the specs and buy what works best for you. they all shoot raw, they all shoot jpeg... you can process to your hearts desire in photoshop. from what i've seen the d50 is a little better in the high iso department. personally, i think commander mode is worth it's weight in gold. but now they have the su-800 so at least there is a wireless option down the road for d50 users. of course it puts you at the d70 price point...


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have decided to see if I can get a good used D70 body and spend the rest on better glass than I have now.

Having said that - Does anyone have a D70 body for sale, before I start rummaging thru ebay?

Thx


----------

